# Sunday appys



## kadesma (Apr 5, 2008)

Dh has started the first of the season irrigation, so I am playing with several appies for the kids tomorrow...
The first one I took some aged manchego cheese and cubed it, I also cubed some quince paste, I rolled the quince cubes in toasted,finely chopped almonds put a small sprig of watercress on the cheese cube then speared it with the quince..Looks really dainty and pretty and tastes so good.
The second I made some small bruschetta slices toasted them, tomorrow I'll spread them with some tomato jam,mixed with some mascarpone and then top the thing with some crispy fried pancetta and a pinch of shredded lettuce and a tiny piece of avocado..Kind of a bruschetta BLT..Now on to the rest of the dinner..See ya later..
kadesma


----------



## Constance (Apr 5, 2008)

I like apples with cheddar cheese!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 5, 2008)

Constance said:


> I like apples with cheddar cheese!


Me too Connie add some buttered popcorn and I'm in heaven
kades


----------



## AMSeccia (Apr 5, 2008)

those are some (very lucky) well fed kids!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 5, 2008)

AMSeccia said:


> those are some (very lucky) well fed kids!


Thank you, My kids and my grand kids are what float my boat, I drive everyone here nutz talking about them I love to cook so they are my lab rats at times during the week, but  Sunday's they can't escape
kadesma


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello Kade's just what are appy's?    Appetizers?  Good to see you up and on line


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 6, 2008)

Talking about your kids and grandkids most certainly does not drive me nuts - it's the food you cook that drives me nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm adoptable - I swear I am!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 6, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Talking about your kids and grandkids most certainly does not drive me nuts - it's the food you cook that drives me nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm adoptable - I swear I am!


okay,we can start the paper work in the morning
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Apr 6, 2008)

Dave Hutchins said:


> Hello Kade's just what are appy's?    Appetizers?  Good to see you up and on line


HI Gramps,
good to see you too. Yes appy's are appetizers..
kades


----------



## corazon (Apr 6, 2008)

That sounds delicious! I could eat the appetizers for dinner! Have lots of fun today! 
What are you making for dinner?


----------



## kadesma (Apr 6, 2008)

corazon said:


> That sounds delicious! I could eat the appetizers for dinner! Have lots of fun today!
> What are you making for dinner?


Hi Cora, how are those boys? Thank you...Wish I could share them with you..We are also having, bbq'd baby back ribs, eggplant I have marinating in paste of thyme,parsley,garlic,evoo,lemon juice and zest,salt and pepper then I'll either grill them or put them in the oven not sure yet, will see what the little ones want to do today. Let's see a large platter of fresh fruit, watermelon, Tuscan melon, pears,bananas,apples,grapes, mango and papaya. marinated garbanzo's for Cade and Carson, Ethan and Livi eat anything, there is a cucumber salad with lemon juice,red pepper flakes,toasted sesame oil and toasted sesame seeds, a green salad with the works..dessert is strawberry shortcake for the big guys and chocolate topped with whipped cream for the kiddies.. That's about it..I love my Sunday's with my kids big and small

kades


----------



## corazon (Apr 6, 2008)

That sounds wonderful! I hope that I can have Sunday dinners like you. It sounds like so much fun, all the family and great food! Have you always made big Sunday meals? Even when your big kids were little kids? 
My boys are great, thanks for asking. Right now Aidan is chasing Callum around the living room, saying "punker dunker"


----------



## AMSeccia (Apr 6, 2008)

Kades, I am so jealous.  We are still melting snow piles here, so planting is a good 6 weeks away!


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 6, 2008)

Yet again, another day I wished I was West of here!! And Elf is right, your continued talk about your family is so wonderful! It is what makes you so special, being so loving to and about your family!!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 6, 2008)

corazon said:


> That sounds wonderful! I hope that I can have Sunday dinners like you. It sounds like so much fun, all the family and great food! Have you always made big Sunday meals? Even when your big kids were little kids?
> My boys are great, thanks for asking. Right now Aidan is chasing Callum around the living room, saying "punker dunker"


Cora, it is fun..We all sat outside and had appetizers and something to drink today.Watching the kids on the slide and swings was so relaxing and it was great hearing their voices raised in fun..When my big kids were little, every sunday my parents came to visit and would bring DH's mom with them..When see didn't want to come, my parents would spend the weekend with us..They had an Air Stream trailer that they kept parked here so they had a place to stay..Meals were a combo of mine and DH's mom so meals were big and you just hoped everything worked together Around her it was always family,kids friends and lots of fun,,Lots of rum for the kids to run and play, animals, ponies, horses, cows, you name it at one time or another, we raised it Now we are looking for a pony for the little ones ahhh, we do go in circles after all
kadesma


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hmm that sounds yum! I especially love brie on apples, and yesterday we tried a salmon pate on toasted artesian bread that was especially good!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 6, 2008)

AMSeccia said:


> Kades, I am so jealous.  We are still melting snow piles here, so planting is a good 6 weeks away!


I'm sorry, you time will come and then we can share tales of weather, family and fun time..

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Apr 6, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Hmm that sounds yum! I especially love brie on apples, and yesterday we tried a salmon pate on toasted artesian bread that was especially good!


Salmon pate, sounds great, look like we both had a wonderful weekend..

kadesma


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 6, 2008)

They let me out of the hospital on Saturday morning, so I just had to swing by Whole Foods for a treat (hospital food is better these days then it used to be, but a low fat, cardiac, low conc sweets diet still stinks!), and we picked up the brie and salmon pate. Also picked up some steel cut oats and got to try them for the first time, DW and I both agreed we would never go back to rolled oats again!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 6, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> They let me out of the hospital on Saturday morning, so I just had to swing by Whole Foods for a treat (hospital food is better these days then it used to be, but a low fat, cardiac, low conc sweets diet still stinks!), and we picked up the brie and salmon pate. Also picked up some steel cut oats and got to try them for the first time, DW and I both agreed we would never go back to rolled oats again!


I've allways avoided oats, cram of wheat the like, it just makes me gag..Texture with me is so important..I bought some steel cut oats for the little kids when I ws watching them and tasted Olivia's, thinking hold your nose and swallow, well I love the steel cuts,,they are wonderful..
kadesma


----------



## Calya (Apr 12, 2008)

Yum! I especially like the avocado addition.


----------



## Loprraine (Apr 12, 2008)

> I'm adoptable - I swear I am!


 
Me too, KE!  Do you make the tomato jam?


----------



## kadesma (Apr 12, 2008)

Loprraine said:


> Me too, KE!  Do you make the tomato jam?



Me make the tomato jam..No I would love to learn..I just was shopping the cheese dept. and the fellow I deal with asked me to try a sample of this new item..It was the jam..I plan to get more tomorrow..It was so good.
kades


----------



## Loprraine (Apr 13, 2008)

I've seen recipes for the jam.  I think it will be on the list for this summer's crop!   Sunday's apps will be samosas.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 13, 2008)

Calya said:


> Yum! I especially like the avocado addition.


Thanks Calya, the appy turned out great..Kids loved them and have asked for some next month for Ethan's birthday party..Of course they said I could make a few before hand to test them out again

kadesma


----------

